# Need help- JBJ malfunction!



## wonder woman (Apr 8, 2004)

I need help from any JBJ owners/ tinkerers out there. I have a 48" JBJ Formosa that I bought about 6 months ago, and I noticed just a couple of days ago that one bank of lights (the bank NOT connected to the cooling fans) does not work. I checked to see if maybe the bulbs were burnt out, but they're fine. I'm guessing (a very UNEDUCATED guess) that maybe the starter (and/or ballast, if not the same thing) might have burnt out. Has this happened before to anyone? Can anyone tell me if I can fix it myself? Or should I return it to the store I bought it from about 6 months ago?
Please help~!
Much thanks in advance!


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Best bet is to give jbj a call and they can better help you over the phone.

Upon discovery of a defect, the merchandise should be sent prepaid to:


Transworld Aquatics Enterprises, Inc.
3730 Unit 6, West Century Blvd.
Inglewood, CA 90308

Please call our Customer Service lines at (310) 672-4021 or (310) 672-4099 between
9:00 a.m. and 5:00 p.m. Pacific Standard Time for warranty claims or technical questions.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I had a bad experience returning a light whose ballast burnt up and nearly started a fire. I sent it back to them at the address in Inglewood, and they sent me a bill for more then the light cost me to have it fixed because the warranty was up. They didn't seem to care that is was in an elementary school classroom and nearly started a fire...


----------



## wonder woman (Apr 8, 2004)

I ended up taking the light over to them in Inglewood (only about a 1/2 hr. drive for me), left it with them for two days, and picked back up, fixed. The repair would have cost me $55, but it was under warranty still, so I didn't have to pay for it. I'm happy with their service. However, I'm a little concerned that a ballast would burn out only 6 months after purchase.


----------

